# which is the best USB modem in the market right now?



## prakhar18 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys please suggest and tell me which is the best USB modem in the market right now?


How is TATA PHoton. ? Connectivity, Service,Speed,Reliability,customer support,Cost?

I need it for travel purposes, basically need around 5GB package a month plan.

Have two 2MBPS connections at home.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you want to go for 3G or EV-DO??

If you want to go for 3G then buy Huawei UMG 1831 that supports speed upto 21.6MBPS & if going for EV-DO go for BSNL one as it is simply the best.


----------



## dogxa (Jan 7, 2011)

have a try ,Huawei E1750


----------



## dr.rdb (Jan 10, 2011)

EVDO has no future, devices are locked to CDMA networks! You can nt use ur own EVDO dongles! 

3G has this advantage, Huawei UMG 1831/E1831 has good review over internet!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 10, 2011)

dr.rdb said:


> EVDO has no future, devices are locked to CDMA networks! You can nt use ur own EVDO dongles!
> 
> 3G has this advantage, Huawei UMG 1831/E1831 has good review over internet!



Hey EVDO is best in current scenario.
1> They work at 800Mhz which has low attenuation and can cover larger area, compared to 3G 2100Mhz. If i am correct it would take 3 towers of 3G to cover same area of EVDO.

2> EVDO is currently in Rev. 0 or 1 which can be increased to Rev 1a or 1b, 2, 3, etc and good speed increments can be acheived.

3> Operators got EVDO spectrum at same rates of normal telephony and did not have to shell out for spectrum like 3G.

It is sad that EVDO prices are not decreased with 3G launched and seems that EVDO(CDMA) is neglected by operators. One reason may be not to canibalize up their own share viz., Tata Indicom has TATA DOCOMO 3G and Reliance Netconnect has Reliance 3G.


----------



## dr.rdb (Jan 24, 2011)

EVDO from private players - rcom, tata, mts is not good, on basis of tariff structure. On the other hand BSNL with best EVDO plans has no concrete plan to expand its EVDO coverage! 

3G from private players will be so high priced, there will be few takers! 

go for BSNL 3G or BSNL EVDO


----------

